# AcroRIP v 9.0.3 2018



## mad95 (Feb 23, 2015)

hello im looking for AcroRIP v 9.0.3 2018 any body have? and i have another question to ask when i print black tshirt i find dots on print anyone know who to get plane white?


----------

